#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  Posição de antenas wireless nos rádios

## agnporto

Prezados amigos, 

Vez por outra a ordem dos fatores podem alterar o produto em casos especiais, acredito.

A minha dúvida é a seguinte: preciso pôr um roteador externamente (Archer da TP-Link modelo C20 com duas antenas), distribuindo sinal para três residências em um condomínio. E, como ficará exposto à intempéries poderei coloca-lo com as antenas voltadas para baixo dentro de uma caixa plastica, esta posição poderá influir em seu desemprenho?

Que perdoem se a pergunta for descabida, melhor perguntar antes, pois como sabemos as redes sem fios têm muitos macetes que só um grupo de técnicos abalizados como o pessoal do Under conhece como ninguém.

Obrigado!

----------


## brunozerves

Em teoria não muda.

----------


## agnporto

> Em teoria não muda.


Certo, obrigado e na prática, será que haverá alterações?

Abraço amigo Bruno!

----------


## sphreak

> Prezados amigos, 
> 
> Vez por outra a ordem dos fatores podem alterar o produto em casos especiais, acredito.
> 
> A minha dúvida é a seguinte: preciso pôr um roteador externamente (Archer da TP-Link modelo C20 com duas antenas), distribuindo sinal para três residências em um condomínio. E, como ficará exposto à intempéries poderei coloca-lo com as antenas voltadas para baixo dentro de uma caixa plastica, esta posição poderá influir em seu desemprenho?
> 
> Que perdoem se a pergunta for descabida, melhor perguntar antes, pois como sabemos as redes sem fios têm muitos macetes que só um grupo de técnicos abalizados como o pessoal do Under conhece como ninguém.
> 
> Obrigado!


Amigo... a posição das antenas altera sim! Muda a polarização do sinal, o que pode eventualmente atenuar e até mesmo impossibilitar a conexão... 

Agora veja bem... Esse equipamento é ótimo para redes internas. Agora colocar ele em ambiente externo não sei se vai se sair bem não. Principalmente para distribuir sinal em 3 residências! Se sua intenção é que os moradores vão se conectar diretamente a ele (smartphone, tablet, note, etc) vai ser uma reclamação só por causa de sinal ruim. 

Eu procuraria uma solução em que cada residência tivesse sua própria rede, com uma quantidade determinada de banda para cada uma.

----------


## brunozerves

> Amigo... a posição das antenas altera sim! Muda a polarização do sinal, o que pode eventualmente atenuar e até mesmo impossibilitar a conexão... 
> 
> Agora veja bem... Esse equipamento é ótimo para redes internas. Agora colocar ele em ambiente externo não sei se vai se sair bem não. Principalmente para distribuir sinal em 3 residências! Se sua intenção é que os moradores vão se conectar diretamente a ele (smartphone, tablet, note, etc) vai ser uma reclamação só por causa de sinal ruim. 
> 
> Eu procuraria uma solução em que cada residência tivesse sua própria rede, com uma quantidade determinada de banda para cada uma.


Tem razão na questão da aplicação, concordo 100%, mas a polarização não muda se a ponta da antena omni está apontada pra cima ou pra baixo, muda se estiver apontada pra cima, e você colocar apontada pra um lado...

Abs

----------


## agnporto

Irei fazer o seguinte (precisava economizar), um rádio uma antena 12DBIs e um router cliente em cada casa, né não?

----------


## brunozerves

> Irei fazer o seguinte (precisava economizar), um rádio uma antena 12DBIs e um router cliente em cada casa, né não?


Mas daí teria que concordar com o colega... A aplicação incorreta aí, pode (e normalmente dá) dor de cabeça... hehehehe

Como você chega com o link aí pra esses clientes? não tem forma de cabear e colocar um roteador cada um?

----------


## agnporto

> Amigo... a posição das antenas altera sim! Muda a polarização do sinal, o que pode eventualmente atenuar e até mesmo impossibilitar a conexão... 
> 
> Agora veja bem... Esse equipamento é ótimo para redes internas. Agora colocar ele em ambiente externo não sei se vai se sair bem não. Principalmente para distribuir sinal em 3 residências! Se sua intenção é que os moradores vão se conectar diretamente a ele (smartphone, tablet, note, etc) vai ser uma reclamação só por causa de sinal ruim. 
> 
> Eu procuraria uma solução em que cada residência tivesse sua própria rede, com uma quantidade determinada de banda para cada uma.


"Principalmente para distribuir sinal em 3 residências! Se sua intenção é que os moradores vão se conectar diretamente a ele (smartphone, tablet, note, etc) vai ser uma reclamação só por causa de sinal ruim."
Por gentileza, poderia explicar porquê o sinal fica ruim, se as antenas ficarão fora da caixa e sob um telheiro de uma varanda inteiramente protegido?
No caso das duas polaridades vertical e horizontal presentes, haveria restrições?

----------


## agnporto

Aí reside o problema "cabeamentos", é uma rede trabalhosa, enquanto, as sem fios têm mais praticidade, além disso, um cabo externo bom é caro, dá para compra um roteador bom com o mesmo dinheiro. 
Chegarei com um link ADSL 15MG.

----------


## brunozerves

> Aí reside o problema "cabeamentos", é uma rede trabalhosa, enquanto, as sem fios têm mais praticidade, além disso, um cabo externo bom é caro, dá para compra um roteador bom com o mesmo dinheiro. 
> Chegarei com um link ADSL 15MG.


Quanto vale tu não te incomodar? hehehe

Vai por essa meu caro amigo... Senão depois que tu tiver tudo montado, começar a dar problema os cara vão pegar no teu pé...

Se o roteador é indoor é indoor, se é outdoor é outdoor, se desse pra usar em qualquer cenário, não ia ter distinção...

----------


## agnporto

Ok, vou procura modos em outdoor, nada de cabeamentos...  :Smile: 
Obrigado!

----------


## brunozerves

> Ok, vou procura modos em outdoor, nada de cabeamentos... 
> Obrigado!


Tamoo junto!  :Big Grin:

----------


## fbsalvi

Amigo boa noite. Creio que a solução seria utilizar radios outdoor. De uma olhada nos radios Unifi outdoor da ubiquiti.. Tem APs Outdoor da Mikrotik. De uma pesquisada melhor amigo.

Abraços

----------


## agnporto

Sim, tens razão!

----------


## sphreak

> "Principalmente para distribuir sinal em 3 residências! Se sua intenção é que os moradores vão se conectar diretamente a ele (smartphone, tablet, note, etc) vai ser uma reclamação só por causa de sinal ruim."
> Por gentileza, poderia explicar porquê o sinal fica ruim, se as antenas ficarão fora da caixa e sob um telheiro de uma varanda inteiramente protegido?
> No caso das duas polaridades vertical e horizontal presentes, haveria restrições?


No caso da polarização se você simplesmente virar de cabeça pra baixo a polarização não muda, como o colega @*brunozerves* bem lembrou. O que neste especifico caso pode é alterar é a propagação.

Quanto ao sinal, é de conhecimento de todos que a faixa de 2.4ghz e 5.8ghz não são amigas de obstáculos, principalmente alvenaria, vidro, plantas, água, aquários, etc. 

A banda de 5.8ghz desse roteador praticamente não é utilizada, pois, fora alguns equipamentos top de linha como Iphones, etc, os equipamentos comuns do dia-a-dia são em 2.4ghz. Então tomarei como base essa frequência para as explicações.

O fato de as antenas estarem neste caso, para fora ou para dentro da caixa, pouco ou nada tem a ver com perda de sinal. O enfraquecimento do sinal wifi em 2.4ghz tem muito mais a ver com a distância e a quantidade de obstáculos e paredes no caminho. 

Tenha em mente que para uma navegabilidade mínima, a sensibilidade dos receptores de RF envolvidos gira em torno de -90dBm, pelo datasheet do roteador, para uma navegabilidade em velocidade máxima é necessário um sinal em -71dBm. Para esse equipamento, que se não me foge, tem um EIRP de 700mW (28dBm), o sinal vai bem sem obstáculos a uns 50mts. Já com paredes eu não daria 15~20mts pro sinal. 

E tem o detalhe de a conexão wifi ser bidirecional, então o equipamento conectado ao roteador tem de ter a potência e capacidade de "devolver" o sinal. O que geralmente não ocorre, devido as antenas internas de smartphones, tablets e Cia serem de baixo ganho e os transmissores serem de no máximo 75mW.

Jogo aí seria colocar uma CPE externa e roteadores internos como repetidores... poderia ser um caminho simples e barato... mas depende do cenário.

----------


## agnporto

Era td que eu queria ouvir, mas roteadores internos como AP, acho que seria melhor. Agora nas especificações das CPEs os manuais não acusam abertura da antena, vc teria essa dica? Estava pensando numa OMNI Hiperlink.

----------


## agnporto

Ok! obrigado!

----------


## sphreak

> Era td que eu queria ouvir, mas roteadores internos como AP, acho que seria melhor. Agora nas especificações das CPEs os manuais não acusam abertura da antena, vc teria essa dica? Estava pensando numa OMNI Hiperlink.


A maioria é perto dos 45°. O NanoLoco M2 como citado pelo amigo @*ab5x2* tem abertura de 60° e custa cerca de R$240.00 no ML.

Abraço!

----------


## agnporto

Valeu, obg!

----------


## 1929

@*agnporto* , eu gostaria de reforçar alguns pontos que sabiamente já foram citados.

Se os 3 clientes vão se conectar com smartphones voce vai ter problema seja qual for o equipamento que você utilizar.

Lembra que o @*sphreak* disse, que o wireless é bidirecional? Então não adianta colocar coisa boa do seu lado se no cliente não tem recurso. Ele não vai conseguir chegar no seu AP com qualidade.

Com relação a posição das anteninhas do Tp-link eu te digo que funciona para distâncias curtas e totalmente livre como por exemplo em cima de uma torre ou mastro... Pois há muito tempo quando comecei eu experimentei. 
Coloquei o roteador dentro de caixa hermética e fiz furos para deixar espaço para a antena ficar virada para baixo.

Mas é para curtas distâncias, só vizinhos de quarteirão mesmo. Mas nunca para smartphones. Até porque naquela época nem havia... Cliente com roteador semelhante ao do mastro e totalmente livre... mas sempre para instalações bem simples e com pouca pretensão.. coisa que hoje não é mais possível pelos conteúdos que exigem mais banda.

Se deixar em baixo de um telheiro como você disse vai ter muito problema de reflexão já na saída. E reflexão derruba também uma conexão.

Hoje é totalmente inviável isso.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Fiz isso num chute por falta de opção devido ao tamanho da caixa. funcionou normal e como é numa propriedade rural o alcance foi de 250 metros até mais no celular.

----------


## agnporto

Obg.

----------


## agnporto

Nilton, estou impactado, isso prova que a teoria na prática é outra coisa! Senão vejamos: tds, alias altamente competentes por sinal, foram contra à essa install, estão certos, mas você disse que pode funcionar normalmente. Grande sacada amigo, te darei uma estrelinha. Nicolau Copérnico, que foi queimado em praça pública pela inquisição, por uma afirmação. Mais tarde Galileu provou ser verdadeira em suas observações científicas. Cuidado!

----------


## 1929

@*agnporto*, sua comparação com Galileu não se aplica pois ele estava baseado em princípios que apesar de científicos ainda não tinham conceitos aceitos principalmente por quem nunca deveria ter o direito de legislar sobre ciência... mas sim sobre espiritualidade...

Já no seu caso, como o Nilton comentou e eu também pode até funcionar mas tenho a plena certeza que não funcionará em todos os casos. Os casos de sucesso será por puro casuísmo e não por principios estabelecidos...

Por exemplo, um princípio que pode ser estabelecido com segurança é que se colocar um rádio dentro de uma caixa e para caber tudo você fizer um furo e colocar a anteninha do rádio para baixo, não vai mudar em nada e nem prejudicar... não haverá mudança de polarização, modelagem esdruxula ou qual outro prejuízo... Até aí o "Galileu" vai certo.

A grande questão é com relação ao uso de smartphones. Como eu citei pode até dar certo se não tiver nada no caminho. Mas com o cliente dentro de casa e a torre a alguma distância maior que o quarteirão a coisa já fica muito complicada. As vezes nem meio quarteirão vai dar certo. Funciona agora, daqui a pouco não funciona e assim vai. Veja que o Nilton citou em área rural. E aí as condições também mudam drasticamente para melhor.

A minha sugestão é que você experimente. Pelo que parece você já tem o equipamento. Então vai a campo e testa e analisa bem os resultados. Vai que teu cenário seja cooperador... mas mesmo com sucesso ainda não dá para comparar com Galileu pois o que dá certo para um pode não dar para outro... Sucesso só quando pode se repetir sempre e ter os mesmos resultados. Daí sim a ciência fica estabelecida... Fora isso é só tentativas com sucesso ou fracassadas... 
Eu fiz e tive sucesso em alguns casos e fracassos em outros. E como o cliente não admite mais que a gente faça experiencias com ele desisti deste modelito de instalação.

----------


## agnporto

1924, obrigado por sua opinião, todavia, o homem queimado não foi Galileu (permita a correção), este apenas provou o inusitado para aquela época de que a terra era arredondada.
Foi uma analogia sobre o quê disse o Nelson e as possíveis condenações.
Para que tds fiquem em paz, resolvi seguir o conselho de alguém (procurei sem êxito pelo nome), me disse para fazer: Uma CPE Nano + antena 12DBI. Pronto e finito! Quer dizer: salvo se alguém puder me auxiliar com esta escolha.

----------


## agnporto

Não farei mais como pretendia, mas a distancia das casas para o router são de apenas 5mts no máximo 7mts. É um pequeno condomínio entre irmãos com três casas.

----------


## 1929

> Não farei mais como pretendia, mas a distancia das casas para o router são de apenas 5mts no máximo 7mts. É um pequeno condomínio entre irmãos com três casas.


Então nesta distância tudo é possível. Vai experimenta como pensava no início. Eu aqui estava imaginando distâncias muito maiores. A questão que foi levantada pela maioria nem foi a questão da posição das antenas mas sim o retorno do sinal dos smartphones. Mas nesta distância pode ser que funcione razoavelmente bem. Como sempre diz o @*rubem* , tudo depende de que obstáculos há no caminho.




> 1924, obrigado por sua opinião, todavia, o homem queimado não foi Galileu (permita a correção), este apenas provou o inusitado para aquela época de que a terra era arredondada.
> Foi uma analogia sobre o quê disse o Nelson e as possíveis condenações.
> Para que tds fiquem em paz, resolvi seguir o conselho de alguém (procurei sem êxito pelo nome), me disse para fazer: Uma CPE Nano + antena 12DBI. Pronto e finito! Quer dizer: salvo se alguém puder me auxiliar com esta escolha.


Tchê! nem reparei que você tinha comentado sobre morrer queimado. Tinha feito uma leitura dinâmica e me detive no ponto sobre provar ou não o fato científico... Mas mesmo assim, ele não morreu queimado não...

----------


## agnporto

1924, olá! 
Eu sei, mas foi condenado e agora absolvido pelo Papa Paulo VI, que admitiu o erro. Levando o astrônomo Nicolau Copérnico junto nesta absolvição. Nico, na intimidade, foi o verdadeiro autor da teoria.

----------


## rsaoleao

Olá amigo, para esse caso eu optaria por antenas individuais criando redes individuais em cada casa usando antenas nanosation dá ubiquiti .

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## agnporto

Olá, obrigado!

Por favor, poderia explicar-me melhor, como usar estes equipamentos, posso manter o roteador como citado acima?
Seria usar nanos para tudo como servidor/router e cientes? Serão quatro peças?

Abraço.

----------


## rsaoleao

Sim, uma nano no servidor e uma em cada casa conectando nela e entrando na casa para um roteador proprio

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## agnporto

Ok, obrigado! No servidor saindo do nano instalarei uma antena OMNI, 12dbi Aquario ou Hiperlink.

Abraço.

----------


## JeffCherri

Use um Bullet 2.4 com uma OMNI, problema resolvido.

----------


## agnporto

Ok, é isso!  :Smile:

----------


## Maclaud

Aqui eu uso omini de dupla da ubnt comnano loco m2

----------


## Maclaud

Consigo em condominio conectar 25 clientes tranquilo planos de 5 e 10megas

----------


## alexandrestos

Vejo muito está coisas ilarias, sobre posição de antena!!! Mas nosso amigo esplanou bem quando falou na polarização!!! Veja bem todas as antenas tem seu raio de propagação ou radiação do sinal, temos o seguinte cenário vertical e horizontal, correto e ver naquele papel que ninguém dá valor o manual, ali vc terá toda informação sobre sinal dá antena após isto aí vc coloca de lado, de cabeça para baixo, inclinado, na diagonal e etc. .

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu comprei uma omni de 15 dBi para compartilhar com minha cunhada e meu amigo que é como se fosse um pai para mim; Num caso não funcionou que presta nem que a vaca tussa com nano ou similar seja na horizontal ou na vertical e com apenas 200 metros e sinal a -70dBm. A soluçao foi usando uma antena de grade com um roteador comum; como se diz as necessidades foram aumentando e hoje cada um tem o seu.
Tentei usar para minha rede interna com a antena no mesmo local, e nada; resolvi deixar indoor estás uma beleza.

----------


## Max Networks

Opa Bom Dia, @*Nilton Nakao*, uma coisa estava errada ai, ja tive rede 2.4, com omini de 15dbi + cartao engenios, conectando cleinte a 1,2km com WOG 212, e 800mtrs com antena aquarios de grade, plano ate 3 mb. 

Abracos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Com certeza, mas como o aparelho( Nano, similar) pifou com 20 dias e o vendedor sumiu ficando com preju me virei com 3 Greatek 2500 por mais de um ano. Não condeno a marca por ora por que além do vendedor sumir, me prometeu N.F. e nada. Quiz satisfaze da minha boa vontade e deu no que deu, mas enfim como eles contrataram os serviços durmo de cabeça tranquila.
Em cidades do interior aparecem esses vendedores inclusive de componentes que inicialmente podem ser de procedência duvidosa e evito comprar a menos que seja urgente; eu prefiro usar M.L. atualmente, mesmo que demore 20 dias ou 4 se for SEDEX.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Fiz isso num chute por falta de opção devido ao tamanho da caixa. funcionou normal e como é numa propriedade rural o alcance foi de 250 metros até mais no celular.

----------


## agnporto

Obg.

----------


## agnporto

Nilton, estou impactado, isso prova que a teoria na prática é outra coisa! Senão vejamos: tds, alias altamente competentes por sinal, foram contra à essa install, estão certos, mas você disse que pode funcionar normalmente. Grande sacada amigo, te darei uma estrelinha. Nicolau Copérnico, que foi queimado em praça pública pela inquisição, por uma afirmação. Mais tarde Galileu provou ser verdadeira em suas observações científicas. Cuidado!

----------


## 1929

@*agnporto*, sua comparação com Galileu não se aplica pois ele estava baseado em princípios que apesar de científicos ainda não tinham conceitos aceitos principalmente por quem nunca deveria ter o direito de legislar sobre ciência... mas sim sobre espiritualidade...

Já no seu caso, como o Nilton comentou e eu também pode até funcionar mas tenho a plena certeza que não funcionará em todos os casos. Os casos de sucesso será por puro casuísmo e não por principios estabelecidos...

Por exemplo, um princípio que pode ser estabelecido com segurança é que se colocar um rádio dentro de uma caixa e para caber tudo você fizer um furo e colocar a anteninha do rádio para baixo, não vai mudar em nada e nem prejudicar... não haverá mudança de polarização, modelagem esdruxula ou qual outro prejuízo... Até aí o "Galileu" vai certo.

A grande questão é com relação ao uso de smartphones. Como eu citei pode até dar certo se não tiver nada no caminho. Mas com o cliente dentro de casa e a torre a alguma distância maior que o quarteirão a coisa já fica muito complicada. As vezes nem meio quarteirão vai dar certo. Funciona agora, daqui a pouco não funciona e assim vai. Veja que o Nilton citou em área rural. E aí as condições também mudam drasticamente para melhor.

A minha sugestão é que você experimente. Pelo que parece você já tem o equipamento. Então vai a campo e testa e analisa bem os resultados. Vai que teu cenário seja cooperador... mas mesmo com sucesso ainda não dá para comparar com Galileu pois o que dá certo para um pode não dar para outro... Sucesso só quando pode se repetir sempre e ter os mesmos resultados. Daí sim a ciência fica estabelecida... Fora isso é só tentativas com sucesso ou fracassadas... 
Eu fiz e tive sucesso em alguns casos e fracassos em outros. E como o cliente não admite mais que a gente faça experiencias com ele desisti deste modelito de instalação.

----------


## agnporto

1924, obrigado por sua opinião, todavia, o homem queimado não foi Galileu (permita a correção), este apenas provou o inusitado para aquela época de que a terra era arredondada.
Foi uma analogia sobre o quê disse o Nelson e as possíveis condenações.
Para que tds fiquem em paz, resolvi seguir o conselho de alguém (procurei sem êxito pelo nome), me disse para fazer: Uma CPE Nano + antena 12DBI. Pronto e finito! Quer dizer: salvo se alguém puder me auxiliar com esta escolha.

----------


## agnporto

Não farei mais como pretendia, mas a distancia das casas para o router são de apenas 5mts no máximo 7mts. É um pequeno condomínio entre irmãos com três casas.

----------


## 1929

> Não farei mais como pretendia, mas a distancia das casas para o router são de apenas 5mts no máximo 7mts. É um pequeno condomínio entre irmãos com três casas.


Então nesta distância tudo é possível. Vai experimenta como pensava no início. Eu aqui estava imaginando distâncias muito maiores. A questão que foi levantada pela maioria nem foi a questão da posição das antenas mas sim o retorno do sinal dos smartphones. Mas nesta distância pode ser que funcione razoavelmente bem. Como sempre diz o @*rubem* , tudo depende de que obstáculos há no caminho.




> 1924, obrigado por sua opinião, todavia, o homem queimado não foi Galileu (permita a correção), este apenas provou o inusitado para aquela época de que a terra era arredondada.
> Foi uma analogia sobre o quê disse o Nelson e as possíveis condenações.
> Para que tds fiquem em paz, resolvi seguir o conselho de alguém (procurei sem êxito pelo nome), me disse para fazer: Uma CPE Nano + antena 12DBI. Pronto e finito! Quer dizer: salvo se alguém puder me auxiliar com esta escolha.


Tchê! nem reparei que você tinha comentado sobre morrer queimado. Tinha feito uma leitura dinâmica e me detive no ponto sobre provar ou não o fato científico... Mas mesmo assim, ele não morreu queimado não...

----------


## agnporto

1924, olá! 
Eu sei, mas foi condenado e agora absolvido pelo Papa Paulo VI, que admitiu o erro. Levando o astrônomo Nicolau Copérnico junto nesta absolvição. Nico, na intimidade, foi o verdadeiro autor da teoria.

----------


## rsaoleao

Olá amigo, para esse caso eu optaria por antenas individuais criando redes individuais em cada casa usando antenas nanosation dá ubiquiti .

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## agnporto

Olá, obrigado!

Por favor, poderia explicar-me melhor, como usar estes equipamentos, posso manter o roteador como citado acima?
Seria usar nanos para tudo como servidor/router e cientes? Serão quatro peças?

Abraço.

----------


## rsaoleao

Sim, uma nano no servidor e uma em cada casa conectando nela e entrando na casa para um roteador proprio

Enviado via XT1563 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## agnporto

Ok, obrigado! No servidor saindo do nano instalarei uma antena OMNI, 12dbi Aquario ou Hiperlink.

Abraço.

----------


## JeffCherri

Use um Bullet 2.4 com uma OMNI, problema resolvido.

----------


## agnporto

Ok, é isso!  :Smile:

----------


## Maclaud

Aqui eu uso omini de dupla da ubnt comnano loco m2

----------


## Maclaud

Consigo em condominio conectar 25 clientes tranquilo planos de 5 e 10megas

----------


## alexandrestos

Vejo muito está coisas ilarias, sobre posição de antena!!! Mas nosso amigo esplanou bem quando falou na polarização!!! Veja bem todas as antenas tem seu raio de propagação ou radiação do sinal, temos o seguinte cenário vertical e horizontal, correto e ver naquele papel que ninguém dá valor o manual, ali vc terá toda informação sobre sinal dá antena após isto aí vc coloca de lado, de cabeça para baixo, inclinado, na diagonal e etc. .

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Eu comprei uma omni de 15 dBi para compartilhar com minha cunhada e meu amigo que é como se fosse um pai para mim; Num caso não funcionou que presta nem que a vaca tussa com nano ou similar seja na horizontal ou na vertical e com apenas 200 metros e sinal a -70dBm. A soluçao foi usando uma antena de grade com um roteador comum; como se diz as necessidades foram aumentando e hoje cada um tem o seu.
Tentei usar para minha rede interna com a antena no mesmo local, e nada; resolvi deixar indoor estás uma beleza.

----------


## Max Networks

Opa Bom Dia, @*Nilton Nakao*, uma coisa estava errada ai, ja tive rede 2.4, com omini de 15dbi + cartao engenios, conectando cleinte a 1,2km com WOG 212, e 800mtrs com antena aquarios de grade, plano ate 3 mb. 

Abracos.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Com certeza, mas como o aparelho( Nano, similar) pifou com 20 dias e o vendedor sumiu ficando com preju me virei com 3 Greatek 2500 por mais de um ano. Não condeno a marca por ora por que além do vendedor sumir, me prometeu N.F. e nada. Quiz satisfaze da minha boa vontade e deu no que deu, mas enfim como eles contrataram os serviços durmo de cabeça tranquila.
Em cidades do interior aparecem esses vendedores inclusive de componentes que inicialmente podem ser de procedência duvidosa e evito comprar a menos que seja urgente; eu prefiro usar M.L. atualmente, mesmo que demore 20 dias ou 4 se for SEDEX.

----------

